# How much is an NBA championship worth??



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Something that I wonder about,in particular with the Lakers trading of Oneal..Apparently Buss did not feel Shaq was worth the 25 million or so that the Big Daddy gets paid and was demanding for an extension..So hes traded...

From a strictly financial viewpoint,the lakers had to lose big on that move...They traded equal salaries and missed the playoffs..

Guessing and approximating that the forum holds 20,000 people and they pay at least $200 per head,say for 12 playoff games should they go all the way,that would be 4 million per game x 12,which equals 48 million,not including food,drinks etc....Of course there is costs and overhead,but i have to imagine they pocket at least half...

Am i correct in assuming there are also television revenues????

Seems like paying Oneal is a very small price to pay,barring a major injury..Am i way off??


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Thing is O Neal may not have resigned after his deal was over


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

But supposedly letting Oneal go was a financial move...doesnt seem like a prudent one in that case


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Letting O'Neal go was a Kobe move. they lost in the finals, and either one or the other was gone. the lakers chose kobe to stay cause hes alot younger....

cant see how its a financial move when they didnt get expiring deals for him.


----------

